# Chevy silverado service light



## Dadatwins (Nov 23, 2007)

If anyone owns a Chevrolet Silverado 4x4 with electronic shift and has a service 4 wheel drive light come this solution will save them a ton of dough. I went to 2 mechanics to try and find the problem and they both sent me to the dealer who wanted over $100.00 just to check the problem and I had to leave the truck for the day. There was no problem with any shifting or noise but the light stayed on and I could not get a state inspection done. Searched the web and found this solution, my switch cost $70 at the dealer and took about 15 minutes to replace. Link to pictures and instructions:
http://www.saltedwound.com/archives...-light-on-2000-chevy-silverado/#comment-18075

Hope this helps someone, it worked for me.


----------



## A. Stanton (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll give you another story. I have an 03 Silverado and one of the yellow dash trouble lights came on. I say, crap, now I got to go to the dealer. I looked at the owner manual first, hoping against hope the answer would be there. It was--loose gas cap!
I hate computers!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> If anyone owns a Chevrolet Silverado 4x4 with electronic shift and has a service 4 wheel drive light come this solution will save them a ton of dough. I went to 2 mechanics to try and find the problem and they both sent me to the dealer who wanted over $100.00 just to check the problem and I had to leave the truck for the day. There was no problem with any shifting or noise but the light stayed on and I could not get a state inspection done. Searched the web and found this solution, my switch cost $70 at the dealer and took about 15 minutes to replace. Link to pictures and instructions:
> http://www.saltedwound.com/archives...-light-on-2000-chevy-silverado/#comment-18075
> 
> Hope this helps someone, it worked for me.



Yep, common problem. That switch can cause all kind of havoc, the worst being that the truck stays in 4wd.


----------



## clearance (Nov 23, 2007)

New junk. What about manual hubs and a stick on the floor that says 4lo, neutral, 4hi, 2hi? Chevies have been junk ever since they dropped that straight axle front end (1987, last year for good 1/2 and 3/4 tons), I drove a 1990 Chev with no hubs, just a lever and a light that told you you were in 4 wheel drive, right, the lights on but no ones home, at least half the time.


----------



## DarylB (Nov 24, 2007)

I had some problems with a 2000GMC once with the push button. It'd kick into 4-hi on it's own, they fixed it under warranty. The 07 Chevy has a floor shift


----------



## ford832 (Nov 25, 2007)

Good fix when it works but it's a 50/50 shot at best.Assuming you have no wiring issues it's every bit as common to have the unit on the t-case crap out as well-with the exact same symptoms.I had a customer come in one time that had replaced the switch and still had the problem until I replaced the tcase unit.The result-he wasted his money on a switch he didn't need.
As for the gas cap thing,the computer will set a large leak evap code.Pretty common and definately worth a try as it's free but vent valves among other things are common as well and will set the same code.If it's free,try it but if you're buying a part by guess I suppose it depends how lucky you are.


----------

